# hoop coops?



## NicoleRM (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a current chicken owner looking to get a small flock of racing homers. I keep my chickens separated by breed in "hoop coops" similar to this one that I found on flickr:


Hoop coop by Dogs Underfoot, on Flickr

They are an 8x8 footprint, and about 6' tall down the center. Completely tarped over, mine stay perfectly dry inside from about 2' from the front wall to the back, even during heavy rain. Could something like this be modified for pigeon use? A wall of nest boxes along the back and perches mounted down the sides? Then I'd just have to work out a trapping system. I live in Florida, so cold is no issue, and a "loft" like this would obviously be well ventilated! Any thoughts?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

hey neighbor, WELCOME TO PT!!!!!! thats pretty cool idea. i would think it would work, but what is the side wire made of it looks like big holes, if you could use the same as on the front for the whole thing then i would say yes its perfect, but you would need to put some hardware cloth or stepping stones on the ground to keep predators from burrrowing in under neith..i am sure more peeps will be on soon to advise you as well


----------



## NicoleRM (Jul 20, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> hey neighbor, WELCOME TO PT!!!!!! thats pretty cool idea. i would think it would work, but what is the side wire made of it looks like big holes, if you could use the same as on the front for the whole thing then i would say yes its perfect, but you would need to put some hardware cloth or stepping stones on the ground to keep predators from burrrowing in under neith..i am sure more peeps will be on soon to advise you as well


Hey neighbor! 

Yes, the framework of the hoop is cattle panels with large holes, but then hardware cloth is wrapped over that to enclose. 

From my searches here I found a lot of people looking for ways to build inexpensive starter lofts, and one of these costs me under $200 to build start to finish, and can be assembled in single day.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

then i don't see why it wouldn't work as long as you put something down to keep something from burrowing in. you could put the trap on the front door or even next to it..where did you get it from i have never seen them anywhere around here..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That would definitely work! I have seen chicken tractors similar to that


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Something like that wouldn't last long here, the wind would take it. We have those awnings and tin car shelters blow over all the time.


----------



## NicoleRM (Jul 20, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Something like that wouldn't last long here, the wind would take it. We have those awnings and tin car shelters blow over all the time.


I've not had any problems with mine regarding wind. I think the tarp would break away before it would lift the weight of the structure.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

For $200, I think I could build something insulated, though admittedly smaller. 
It's really cool looking--but would only work for summer here unless there's a good way to keep it warm inside.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It would have to be completely covered in 1/2 inch hardware cloth to be predator proof. In that picture, the holes look a whole lot larger than 1/2". And as was mentioned, the floor would have to be fixed to keep predators from burrowing under.


----------



## mazemaker (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/web/viewblog.php?id=42454-permanent-hoop-coop-guide
more like this one


----------



## NicoleRM (Jul 20, 2011)

As I mentioned before, it is completely enclosed with hardware cloth, even if it is a bit hard to see in the pic I posted. There is also a hardware cloth skirt to keep digging predators out.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

that hoop coop was pretty cool and big...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mazemaker said:


> http://www.backyardchickens.com/web/viewblog.php?id=42454-permanent-hoop-coop-guide
> more like this one



WOW! Now that is impressive!


----------

